# Softwares of the month



## mimo2005

HI

Eveytime , i find a good software and Free of charge ,i ll post the infos about it and the link if you are interested to get it .
Please email me if you know a free good software , i ll evaluate it before posting it . thank you

*To all moderators ,feel free to add your goodies in this thread ,you dont have to email me .
thank you*

*december 2004* :



*Password Safe*
Many computer users today have to keep track of dozens of passwords: for network accounts, online services, premium web sites. Some write their passwords on a piece of paper, leaving their accounts vulnerable to thieves or in-house snoops. Others choose the same password for different applications, which makes life easy for intruders of all kinds. 

With Password Safe, a free Windows utility designed by Bruce Schneier, users can keep their passwords securely encrypted on their computers. A single Safe Combination--just one thing to remember--unlocks them all. 

Password Safe protects passwords with the Blowfish encryption algorithm, a fast, free alternative to DES. The program's security has been thoroughly verified by Counterpane Labs under the supervision of Bruce Schneier, author of Applied Cryptography and creator of the Blowfish algorithm. 

Password Safe features a simple, intuitive interface that lets users set up their password database in minutes. You can copy a password just by double-clicking, and paste it directly into your application. Best of all, Password Safe is completely free: no license requirements, shareware fees, or other strings attached. 


*Thank you to Epos159 for the update :
new version password safe version 2.07*
download from here :
https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=41019&package_id=33169&release_id=285199


----------



## mimo2005

*Autostart Viewer * : FREE

When you start Windows, dozens of programs are already running - many of them invisible and running in the background. What are these programs? Why are they running? Are they safe to run, or are any of them trojans?

Autostart Viewer allows you to see every autostart on your system, all on the one screen. In addition, it gives you complete control over the autostart references, and allows you to modify or delete them at will.

Key Features
- *Over 50 different autostart locations monitored*!
- Right-click menu allows you to take complete control over each autostart
- Add New Autostart feature allows you to add new programs to automatically start
- Save/Print functions allow you to take snapshots 
- Resizable, easy-to-use interface that shows every autostart on the one display
- All sizes, positions and settings are remembered

















MSBLASTER WORM  - Yes, Autostart Viewer detects the presence of this new, high-profile worm. Screenshot

Download here


----------



## mimo2005

CCleaner (*Crap Cleaner*) *****/5 stars

is a freeware system optimization tool. That removes unused and temporary files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster, more efficiently and giving you more hard disk space. The best part is that it's fast! (normally taking less that a second to run) and Free.  

Cleans the following:


Internet Explorer Cache, History, Cookies, Index.dat. 
Recycle Bin, Temporary files and Log files. 
Recently opened URLs and files. 
Third-party application temp files and recent file lists (MRUs).
Including: Media Player, eMule, Kazaa, Google Toolbar, Netscape, Office XP, Nero, Adobe Acrobat, WinRAR, WinAce, WinZip and more... 
Advanced Registry scanner and cleaner to remove unused and old entries.
Including File Extensions, ActiveX Controls, ClassIDs, ProgIDs, Uninstallers, Shared DLLs, Fonts, Help Files, Application Paths, Icons, Invalid Shortcuts and more... 
Backup for registry clean. 
This software is completely Freeware and contains no Spyware or Adware. 


Download from here


screenshots  click here


----------



## mimo2005

*jv16 Powertools*

*jv16 Powertools* 1.3.0.195 (last uncrippled Freeware version) is a full set of tools to keep your computer up and running. Until now your computer might have been the one who was in charge, but with jv16 PowerTools you can take control. The program contains all the tools you need for cleaning, controlling and tuning up your computer. Including a registry cleaner, duplicate file finder, temp file finder and much much more! Installation note: *Do NOT run the program before you have copied it to its final destination. If you move the program after you have used it even once it starts asking for a password and you must re-install the program before you can use it again.*

download from here

Related Products:
RegCleaner,Registry medic,Registry mechanic,Clean mypc REgistrycleaner


----------



## CrystalClear

The Password one reminds me of an application i created not so long ago, called Account Manager. it was a grid like setup with colour coded columns used to score your username,password,comment for a site.
Blowfish Encryption i was going to add in but it was an app for personal use and i dont think anyone would try to break into it, if anyone wants you could suggest a few things and i could add them in plus the blowfish encryption and release it for free, should be pretty easy and id have fun playing around with it.


----------



## mimo2005

*Netcraft Toolbar*

Good news , first free toolbar anti phishing :

The Netcraft Toolbar uses Netcraft's databases of web site information to show you all the attributes of each site you visit on the Web, including the site's hosting location, country, longevity and popularity. The Toolbar is compatible with Microsoft Internet Explorer, and a FireFox version is underway.
If you attempt to visit a page that has been blocked, you will see a warning dialog which looks similar to this:









The Netcraft Toolbar provides you with constantly updated information about the sites you visit as well as blocking dangerous sites 


To download click here


----------



## mimo2005

January 2005


* FileLock * 














Author: Kalyan.R

License: Freeware

Size : 580 KB

OS : Win 95/ 98/ Me/ 2000/ XP/ NT 4.0 or later. 


Have u ever thought of locking the files ,so that u can protect your data.

Solution for locking files is FileLock. 

FileLock is a Simple Software that will help u in Locking.

*FileLock has a simple Interface which helps the user to Lock and Unlock the

the files with ease. * 
U can Lock and Unlock as many files as u need. 


FileLock is a Password Protected software and this prevents others from

UnLocking. 



FileLock 2.0 is now available for Download. It's Freeware!

Download from here




*Personal warning : 
I tried it , it s good ,but if you lock the whole drive like C: ,it s bad , your system might crash ,this software is attended to lock files ,not the whole HD ,or cd rom drive ,one more thing if you forget the password , well it s locked , so be careful of what you are doing .*


----------



## mimo2005

*Secure Data Removal*
.............................................................................. 
Your first thought may be that when you delete the file, the data is gone. Not quite, when you delete a file, the operating system does not really remove the file from the disk; it only removes the reference of the file from the file system table. The file remains on the disk until another file is created over it, and even after that, it might be possible to recover data by studying the magnetic fields on the disk platter surface.

Before the file is overwritten, anyone can easily retrieve it with a disk maintenance or an undelete utility.

There are several problems in secure file removal, mostly caused by the use of write cache, construction of the hard disk and the use of data encoding. These problems have been taken into consideration when Eraser was designed, and because of this intuitive design and a simple user interface, you can safely and easily erase private data from your hard drive.

Eraser is an advanced security tool (for Windows), which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns. Works with Windows 95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP and DOS. 
Eraser is FREE software and its source code is released under GNU General Public License.

DOWNLOAD from here


----------



## mimo2005

*Burrrn*










Burrrn is a little tool for burrrning audio CDs with CD-Text from various audio files. Supported formats are: wav, mp3, mpc, ogg, aac, mp4, ape, flac, ofr, wv, tta, m3u, pls and fpl playlists and cue sheets. You can also burrrn EAC's noncompliant image + cue sheets! Burrrn can read all types of tags from all these formats (including ape tags in mp3). Burrrn uses cdrdao.exe for burrrning.


Download from here


----------



## mimo2005

*Cerberus FTP Server*

Cerberus FTP Server 









Cerberus FTP ServerTM provides powerful, multithreaded FTP server performance without sacrificing ease-of-use. Designed to use very little CPU and memory, Cerberus features a user-friendly interface that can be easily hidden or accessed from the system tray. The server is able to listen for connections on multiple interfaces (Multi-homed PCs), run as an NT service, resume failed transfers, and offers an easy-to-use manager for controlling user access to files and file operations. Connection limit, timeout, and IP access can be controlled by the administrator as well as a variety of other settings. In addition, Cerberus FTP Server offers statistics on connections as well as robust logging capabilities. The server adheres to RFC959 and RFC1123.

This product is "free for home and non-profit organizations".


download from here


----------



## mimo2005

*filezilla*










FileZilla is a fast and reliable FTP client and server with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface.

FileZilla is a powerful FTP-client for Windows 9x, ME, NT4, 2000 and XP. It has been designed for ease of use and with support for as many features as possible, while still being fast and reliable. 
This guide will help you to configure and use FileZilla.

The main features of FileZilla are:

Ability to resume Uploads/Downloads (if the server supports it) 

Custom Commands 

Site Manager with folders 

Keep Alive system 

Timeout detection 

Firewall support 

SOCKS4/5 and HTTP1.1 Proxy support 

SSL secured connections 

SFTP support 

Upload/Download Queue 

Drag&Drop 

Multi-language support 

GSS authentication and encryption using Kerberos 




Download from here


----------



## mimo2005

*Alarm - Free Digital Clock*

Alarm - Free Digital Clock











Alarm is a digital clock that you can set to display a message and play a sound at a time of your choice.
It is meant to be of help when you want to be warned while you are working (and chances are big you are going to forget you have to do this very important thing later on)...

A quite humorous quote from a user on newfreeware.com:
I'm a heavy sleeper and my alarm clock sucks. Now I can easily set my computer to wake my up to the sound's of AC/DC' s Highway to hell... cool software


----------

